# Wich Mower for TC40



## sitndux (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello,

I'm looking for a little advice here. I'm a new owner of a TC40 DA Tractor. It has less than 3 hours on it. I have 20 acres, of which about 3-4 acres is lawn. There are 4 acres of pasture for four horse and the reaming is field of grass for hay production.

My mowing time for the 3-4 acres is 2 1/2 hours with my 48" cut John Deer riding mower. I would like to cut that in half and if possible take it down to one hour.

If money was not necessarily an obstacle, what type of mower and size? 

Flail Mower? If so what model/type?

Rear mount finishing such as a 930B?

Does it have to be a New Holland brand? Used OK?

Thanks everyone


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Check out some of the "ZTR" (zero turn radius)
I replaced a snapper to mow mine and my Dad's yards with a Dixon ZTR, and went from 6 hours to 3 hours.
You save tons of time on the turns, and with the hydro type of trans. you adjust the speed in 'real time.' (Full speed to c r a w l speed and back without having to shift.) depinding on how high or though the grass is.
While 'garden tractors' are fun and useful for lots of things, for just lawn-type mowing, fast, ZTR is the the only way to go!cruisin


----------



## sitndux (Sep 25, 2007)

urednecku:

Ah... thanks but I just spent over $20,000 on a new tractor. Let me rephrase my question:

I'm looking for a mower implent _to attach_ to my New Holland TC40.

Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

How important is the quality of the cut? Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

sitndux,

First, welcome to the forum! Your TC has, I believe, 35 PTO hp. That should be enough to run a 5' to maybe 6' brush hog. To me, it sounds like you are looking for a finish cut, if so, then you should be able to go a bit bigger. A friend of mine uses an 84" RFM with his JD770 (even less pto hp than yours), so, depending on your expectations, you may be able to go with a RFM in the size range of 84" - 96". Why don't you have a chat with your dealer for recommendations?


----------



## sitndux (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone. The quality of cut is some what important. And yes I have been in contact with my dealer, however he is just so busy. I got a great deal however his customer service skills arent the best.

I have dome some research and since I do not need a really heavy duty mower and the finish is some what important, I have settled on a Farm King Y750.

Thanks again!


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

sitndux,

That would be a 72" cutter, correct? Please let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## sitndux (Sep 25, 2007)

Actually an 84". I'm picking it up in Moscow, IA in the morning. I'm traveling from Wisconson via Ashton, IL. I need to first pick up a 14' utility trailer from a guy I purchased it on EBay.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

sitndux,

Let us know how it works out!


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Good luck with your new tractor and mower.
Let us know how they are working.
I finish mow around 7 acres with a 84" rear mount mower.
It does a nice job. Takes me around 3 1/2 hours to mow 7+ acres.


----------

